# Union vs Rome?



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Both quality bindings so you can go wrong either way. The differences of feel and components come down to personal preference.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

If you're going to get the 390 Boss I'd wait till next year's model.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Raiden Phantoms.


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

Union force.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Between the Union Asadachi and the Rome 390 Boss, I would go with the Romes - I did as well (although was more attracted by the Union Atlas than the Asadachi). Asadachi has premium pricing because of the looks (which are admittedly cool) but is older tech, so I think the Romes (and other bindings mentioned like the Union Force) are much better value for money.


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> If you're going to get the 390 Boss I'd wait till next year's model.


why is this? major changes or something?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

OzSnow said:


> why is this? major changes or something?


New toe strap.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Between the Union Asadachi and the Rome 390 Boss, I would go with the Romes - I did as well (although was more attracted by the Union Atlas than the Asadachi). Asadachi has premium pricing because of the looks (which are admittedly cool) but is older tech, so I think the Romes (and other bindings mentioned like the Union Force) are much better value for money.


Agreed about the pricing, but I'm lookin on a site that has discounted gear cuz someone simply returned them a month later or was used for a couple months. I'm not anal about having pretty, out of the box brand new gear


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Leo said:


> New toe strap.


Any details regarding this? I picked up a pair of 2011's last season and my only gripe is that the toe strap will slip on me once in a while.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Just overall problem fixes. The ratchet system is supposed to be better and like Leo said. Better toe strap.


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Frozen said:


> Any details regarding this? I picked up a pair of 2011's last season and my only gripe is that the toe strap will slip on me once in a while.


The '13 390 Boss will have a new rubber toe strap. Think of the current strap shape with the middle removed and a rubber "x" through it instead. It's designed to fit any sort of toebox you can throw at it.

The 390's are also getting an upgrade to a new open-toe cap strap. 

We've ridden both and are super hyped on them. Snowwolf has been riding them and has also been stoked on how they held up last winter.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Just to add, I completely solved my toe strap slipping issue. I have size 9.5 Burton Hails, but they have shrinkage so they are super low-profile. I went with the L/XL Bosses in case my next pair of boots aren't low-pro. I had to minimize everything and still experienced toe strap slippage.

What I did was set the toe straps into the back position. Normally, this is meant for over the toe usage. However, putting the ladders into the back position and maximizing the straps a bit, you can still wear the strap over the toe like a cap. It fits slightly differently, but this method locks the straps in. Worked like a charm.

I still think the Ratchets and forward lean dial need improvements though. I can care less about the paint.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

romesnowboards said:


> The '13 390 Boss will have a new rubber toe strap. Think of the current strap shape with the middle removed and a rubber "x" through it instead. It's designed to fit any sort of toebox you can throw at it.
> 
> The 390's are also getting an upgrade to a new open-toe cap strap.
> 
> We've ridden both and are super hyped on them. Snowwolf has been riding them and has also been stoked on how they held up last winter.


Thanks. Top notch customer service from Rome, as always.


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

No problem, Frozen! Stoked to help out.

Also as Leo said, moving the toe ladders into the rear adjustment slot on the baseplate helps a lot in terms of slippage and sizing. A lot of us rock L/XL bindings in anywhere from size 8.5 to 9.5 boots, which are on the smaller end of the sizing charts for the L/XLs. We just minimize everything - the heel hoop sizing, strap lengths, as well as using that second strap pivot option that is set back a little. Pretty much everyone wears them like a toe cap, if that helps, too. Makes a massive difference in terms of how snug it will fit.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I wasn't expecting a Rome rep to pop up on this that's pretty cool haha :thumbsup:. I got a lot more in depth info on the Romes so that just might push my decision...Now if only we had a Union rep to throw in on this haha. Honestly, I'll probably end up getting '12 models because it'll be higher end gear that I will be able to afford still


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Leo said:


> I still think the Ratchets and forward lean dial need improvements though. I can care less about the paint.


If they would fix those two issue's :thumbsup:

Ratchets- had issue's after a few runs up at Timberline Lodge and Mt.Hood they would stick open and I had to try and knock out built up frozen slush to be able to use them again. Does this mean I hate them? nope I intend to rock them next season 

Foward Lean dial- not to many problems just had to readjust every now and then..


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

tylerkat89 said:


> I wasn't expecting a Rome rep to pop up on this that's pretty cool haha :thumbsup:. I got a lot more in depth info on the Romes so that just might push my decision...Now if only we had a Union rep to throw in on this haha. Honestly, I'll probably end up getting '12 models because it'll be higher end gear that I will be able to afford still


There is a union rep that shows up from time to time. Nose Dramous or something like that.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Justin said:


> There is a union rep that shows up from time to time. Nose Dramous or something like that.


I actually just got finished chatting with a rep on the Union site. Cool thing I found out: I wanted the 2010 model of the Asadachi but they have the old toe strap system, but the rep just finished telling me the new 11/12 strap system is still compatible so I might pick up the '10 Asadachi, and put the new straps on and it's only gonna cost a grand total of $160, or I can get a pair of '12 Union SL for $100 cuz there are only a few scratches on the back of the highbacks :cheeky4:


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I love Rome, but I gotta agree with Leo on the forward lean adjustment knob. It's nothing major, but it's annoying sometimes. I just tightened the shit out of mine and it never came undone again. The paint issue is a problem though. Barely a problem though. Just aesthetics. Could give a rats ass about it on bindings.


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

I would go with the Union SL


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

meh, I ended up getting the 390 Boss...though I really wanted the SL


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

tylerkat89 said:


> meh, I ended up getting the 390 Boss...though I really wanted the SL


You made the right choice trust me.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Nivek said:


> You made the right choice trust me.


I'm looking forward to finding out myself next season. So far away still..


----------



## biocmp (Sep 15, 2012)

romesnowboards said:


> No problem, Frozen! Stoked to help out.
> 
> Also as Leo said, moving the toe ladders into the rear adjustment slot on the baseplate helps a lot in terms of slippage and sizing. A lot of us rock L/XL bindings in anywhere from size 8.5 to 9.5 boots, which are on the smaller end of the sizing charts for the L/XLs. We just minimize everything - the heel hoop sizing, strap lengths, as well as using that second strap pivot option that is set back a little. Pretty much everyone wears them like a toe cap, if that helps, too. Makes a massive difference in terms of how snug it will fit.


Rome, do you have sizing suggestions for a pair of 9 Kaijus?


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

biocmp said:


> Rome, do you have sizing suggestions for a pair of 9 Kaijus?


Since you're in the middle of the size range it'll be up to you based on a couple things.

Do you want to have a bit of a smaller footprint, save a little weight, and max out your size settings? Go with a S/M.

Do you want a bit of a taller highback, a little extra room in case your boots are a bit wider or bulkier than normal, and minimize your size settings? Go with the L/XL.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

I got the '12 model. Is it possible to buy the '13 toe straps and upgrade the binding?


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

tylerkat89 said:


> I got the '12 model. Is it possible to buy the '13 toe straps and upgrade the binding?


We don't charge for parts during the warranty process, so if you ever break a strap or something, we'll hook it up.

However, we can only do that for your current year and model of binding. We unfortunately don't currently offer the option to do any sort of upgrade right now since we just don't have the inventory of extra parts for that purpose.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

romesnowboards said:


> However, we can only do that for your current year and model of binding.


Just to clarify, if I send it in for warranty, it will be replaced with the '12 parts since it's a '12 model? Also, do you know when/if you will sell spare parts for upgrades? I remember speaking with a Union rep, and that was one of the factors; they upgraded their straps this year as well, and sell spare parts to upgrade. Seems like the only pro they have goin so far with everyone's displeasure towards Union lol


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

tylerkat89 said:


> Just to clarify, if I send it in for warranty, it will be replaced with the '12 parts since it's a '12 model? Also, do you know when/if you will sell spare parts for upgrades? I remember speaking with a Union rep, and that was one of the factors; they upgraded their straps this year as well, and sell spare parts to upgrade. Seems like the only pro they have goin so far with everyone's displeasure towards Union lol


If we have the correct part in terms of year, and potentially things like color, we'll do our best to give you the exact one for a replacement. If we're out of '12 toe caps, we still have the same style toe cap available most likely, even if it is technically from a '13 model. We just can't upgrade you to different one.

It boils down to the fact that selling upgrades would hurt local shops, since you could just buy a 2012 model on a huge discount and pay an extra $20 for some new straps, instead of picking up the '13 model.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Finally got a pic of the set up, thought I'd share for ya Rome:


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks good man!


----------



## photocycler (Nov 27, 2010)

So I am reading the Unions are a stiffer binding, which Rome binding would be a better comparison of apples to apples in terms of stiffness?


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

photocycler said:


> So I am reading the Unions are a stiffer binding, which Rome binding would be a better comparison of apples to apples in terms of stiffness?


which union model?

for rome the targas...being their more all mountain... will be stiffer than the 390s.. all mountain freestyle


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yikes. I heard nothing but good things about the 390 bosses so I picked one up (stupid cheap) and now I hear toe straps and ratchet problems :laugh:

Oh well. Use them for a year and find something new anyway.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

photocycler said:


> So I am reading the Unions are a stiffer binding, which Rome binding would be a better comparison of apples to apples in terms of stiffness?


I ordered the Targas for my buddy. I have em sitting here, and they're notably stiffer. Very sturdy, and also one of the best bindings I've had the chance to look at


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

jdang307 said:


> Yikes. I heard nothing but good things about the 390 bosses so I picked one up (stupid cheap) and now I hear toe straps and ratchet problems :laugh:
> 
> Oh well. Use them for a year and find something new anyway.


 I haven't heard of these as "problems" but rather something they upgraded for this years model. Union on the other hand, Ive heard multiple times that they have those exact issues.


----------



## super-rad (Jan 25, 2012)

tylerkat89 said:


> I haven't heard of these as "problems" but rather something they upgraded for this years model. Union on the other hand, Ive heard multiple times that they have those exact issues.


I don't think the toe-strap on the Union's is as bad as everyone makes it out to be, but it is definitely not as nice as my Cartels. The ratchet is fine, maybe a little difficult to release, but it never jams up or anything.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've owned several pairs of 390's, Targas, and Forces. Rome > Union all day long.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

super-rad said:


> I don't think the toe-strap on the Union's is as bad as everyone makes it out to be, but it is definitely not as nice as my Cartels. The ratchet is fine, maybe a little difficult to release, but it never jams up or anything.



+1 overall, I've had the best experience with the new Union toecap. Burton's is pretty tits, but I've had issues when it's dumping and snow gets in it, or the toebox of my boot is icy. Union's has a fucking deathgrip. The toeratchet is harder to release than any other ratchet but will release if you pull it just like any other toe ratchet. I also think it's not a bad thing since, if you're doing it right, you're spending more time riding and less time needing to adjust your bindings.

At Triple8...I've only owned one pair of Romes and (obviously) prefer Unions.


----------

